# Oak Grove Golden's in Oregon



## Iluvgoldenz (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm going to be picking a puppy out of their four litters soon. Anyone have any feed back on them?

Oak Grove Goldens Kennel


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Clearances are spotty throughout all the pedigrees, a lot are missing elbows. Most of the CERF exams are out of date. CERF exams are only good for 1 year, however, this breeder may have done them and not submitted them. Please ask for hard copies of current CERF clearances. I would be concerned about the lack of elbows on some dogs and not others. Did the ones that have hips and not elbows not pass their elbow clearance? OFA is the only organization in the United States that certifies elbows. 

Also 4 litters at the same time is a lot of litters to give proper care and attention to. 

Personally, this is not a breeder that I would get a puppy from.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Look like BYB that try to do some clearances..you can do better.


----------



## Iluvgoldenz (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info folks! Any recommendations for an Oregon breeder?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is a link to the local club's referral Referral

Getting out to dog shows and events is a great way to meet breeders and find what style you like. Here is the AKC event calendar for Oregon, Washington and Idaho. http://www.akc.org/events/search/bl...save_as_default=Y&tab_type=CONF&saved_states=

I agree that Oak Grove would not be who I would buy from. 4 litters all at once, 23 puppies with just the three is incredibly difficult to socialize. Also, though the pictures of the dogs are not great I am concerned with what I see structurally. Clearences are an important piece of soundness, but how long a dog will be able to go and do/age gracefully is also dependent on the structure. That's what competition is about. It is difficult for an unsound dog to compete in conformation, Obedience, agility or hunt Tests. That is why I like to see the breeder out doing something with their dogs.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm in Oregon! I just got an amazing healthy wonderful puppy from Stephanie Harty. She doesn't have a website and she's very hands on with her puppies. Health clearances, multi dog licenses... Everything you could ask for in a breeder. She has a litter that will be born late September to middle of October.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

I almost got a puppy from oak grove goldens... The lady is super nice and educated about what she's doing it seemed like. But in the end I chose Stephanie hardy over oak grove goldens. Granted I only ever talked to the lady at oak grove goldens over the phone once or twice. I never went out there.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Stephanie doesn't have a bajillion dogs and puppies are raised in the house. She has THREE vets for her dogs just in case anything ever happens. She's very honest and upfront. She knows so much about dogs and is very helpful. Great doggies. All beautiful dogs well trained good temperaments.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Lucylulu said:


> I'm in Oregon! I just got an amazing healthy wonderful puppy from Stephanie Harty. She doesn't have a website and she's very hands on with her puppies. Health clearances, multi dog licenses... Everything you could ask for in a breeder. She has a litter that will be born late September to middle of October. Her phone number is 503-479-0009 give her a call!


Do you by chance have the registered names of the sire & dam? Also, which venue does she compete with her dogs in? thanks!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

LucyLuLu makes a good point. Not all breeders have a website. Some of the best out there don't because they either are not computer savvy or feel they don't need it because thier puppies never lack for homes just by word of mouth. Local clubs and events are great places to find these no-site gems.

What ever way you find your breeder, they should make registered names and/or registration numbers available before you visit. It is up to you to do your due diligence and verify clearence information, if health testing for our common Golden health problems if it is important to you. You should check no matter who you buy from. If you have registered names of potential puppy parents, you can post here and the forum will double check with you.

In the US Elbows are only done by OFFA and will show online.

Hips are most commonly OFFA but could be PennHIP which is not verifiable online

Hearts should be done by a cardiologist and may or may not show online depending on if the breeder paid the submission fee.

Eyes should be done annually by CERF or OFFA ophthalmologists and may or may not show online depending on if the breeder paid the nominal submission fee.

To chek online you can check Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
If they are not on there, ask to see hard copies. We have a sticky thread here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/71378-what-clearances-look-like.html to know what hard copies should look like.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Stephanie Harty does all of the listed clearances and hardy made available to me all of these documents at my request - along with pedigrees etc - a copy of some requested documents will be forwarded to me - but I do not recall any specific information - it's been awhile lol (I'm just a normal pet owner.) give her a call she will answer any questions you have. She's definitely not a puppy mill and I love how few litters she does and how hands on she is with her dogs


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

PennHip results can be listed on the OFFA website for a fee.

You should also check parents of the dam & sire when possible. I know my Towhee is clear of PRA-PRCD by parentage which is not listed on the OFFA site for her (it is on K9Data).

As mentioned, eyes need to be checked annually but many breeders keep the paperwork on hand to show but do not submit to the OFFA - each submission costs money and if you have multiple dogs, that can quickly add up.

Good luck with your search - clearances that are not listed should be asked about, not that they have not been done or that the dogs have not passed, but that they may simply not be submitted. I know I have a website that contains electronic copies of all clearance results that I can give links to when someone is asking about one of my dogs (for example I have not listed PennHip with OFFA but the results are on K9Data with the backup electronic copies on my clearance site).






LJack said:


> In the US Elbows are only done by OFFA and will show online.
> 
> Hips are most commonly OFFA but could be PennHIP which is not verifiable online
> 
> ...


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, the clearance record of Stephanie Harty's dogs is very limited. there is only one of her dogs listed with any clearances on the OFA website. However for who was born in 2012 she has OFA Fair for his hips and OFA Normal for the other clearances. What she has listed are not clearances. In the first places Clearances are designated by a code/number given by the issuing body (OFA, CERF) and in the second place, this dog is too young to have clearances for hips and elbows. *gentleman Winchesters Hunter 
*


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

I found the place where you can search dog names for OFA certifications - where do you search by breeder name?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Klamath Gold (Randy) is planning on breeding his girl when she next comes into heat. PM me if you are interested in his contact information.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Lucylulu said:


> I found the place where you can search dog names for OFA certifications - where do you search by breeder name?


I believe the search feature requires the registered name of the dog and does not search on other fields. If the breeder uses a kennel name you can get it to pull dogs with that as part of the name but the best way is to have the entire name. You should be able to enter the names of both parents of your puppy and find the listing.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I found the names of the dogs by searching K9Data under the owner's name, then I plugged the AKC registration number into the OFFA website to find the information.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

On the OFA website where you type in the registration number is a box "Advanced Search". If you click on that box you can then enter the Kennel name. Along side of that are two choices, chose "Any part of the name (slower)". Then below that is a drop down list of breeds, click on the breed "Golden Retriever". Then at the bottom of that you can lick on "Begin Search". It will return any Golden that has that kennel name anywhere in it's registered name. It does not mean all or any of these dogs belong to the kennel you are looking for but it is a start if you do not have registration numbers.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

how do I delete post?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Sep 12, 2016)

*Personal Experience*

I lost an 8 year old golden to cancer in 09. About 60% of golden retrievers die of cancer. When I was ready to get another golden, I went to Oak Grove Goldens. They had 3 males left from a litter and they were 16 weeks old. The price was reduced. The adoption process was great. All of the dogs are kept in a huge clean barn and there is a large enclosed area to spend time with the pups. Also it is a large and beautiful property. I picked out a pup and spent 7 years with him until I had to have him put down with bone cancer. It was just a few days ago and so I am still reeling. Ziggy got the best food, regular exercise and companionship. He was non conforming in that he was huge. 94lbs, big boned, not overweight, just large. Might have been a factor. Most male goldens weigh in at 75-80 full grown.

When I got Ziggy from Oak Grove, I asked about cancer. The owner told me she had never lost a dog to cancer. I was stunned since she had been breeding for over 25 years and the incidence of cancer in goldens had skyrocketed over that time frame. I wanted to believe her but had doubts. Have her dogs dodged a bullet? Super goldens? Super vigilant breeding? I took my puppy home, hoping that was the case but really doubting.

I went to the site today because, even though I am not ready to adopt another pup, and am still mourning the loss of mine, I just wanted to look at goldens and look forward to the day when I am able. A funny thing happened. I clicked on lineage, where all the breeding dogs are listed...even retired and deceased, and Ziggy's dam isn't listed. The retired sire is there but not Ann, the dam. I am wondering if Ann died from cancer. Ann didn't belong to anyone else..wasn't on loan. Why isn't she listed on the lineage page? It is suspicious. 

When I do get another golden, I would like to have a serious discussion with the breeder about cancer. If anything is being done to reduce the risk. It seems unrealistic and perhaps untruthful to say it doesn't happen. There has been a genetic mutation in U.S. goldens and not in dogs bred in Europe. A breeder should be able to address this subject honestly. Maybe talk about what they are doing as breeders to mitigate the occurrence.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

pinsandneedles said:


> When I do get another golden, I would like to have a serious discussion with the breeder about cancer. If anything is being done to reduce the risk. It seems unrealistic and perhaps untruthful to say it doesn't happen. There has been a genetic mutation in U.S. goldens and not in dogs bred in Europe. A breeder should be able to address this subject honestly. Maybe talk about what they are doing as breeders to mitigate the occurrence.


I am so sorry for your loss.:frown2: 

Cancer sucks. Yes any breeder who says their dogs have no links to cancer is either lying, willful ignorant of it, or been breeding for an incredibly short time. People have cancer risks, dogs have cancer risks and sadly Goldens have a larger risk. And it sucks. I am looking to import from overseas and yes European Goldens have cancer. In Europe the death of a dog is considered a much more private thing. You have to build trust and relationships before that information is shared but it is there. 

The Morris Animal Foundation is conducting a long term study on cancer. You can find more info here https://caninelifetimehealth.org. The very first hero dog that was lost to cancer was of all Europen pedigree. We all hope this study brings answers. I share this because there are many unscrupulous breeders will pray on grieving families targeting those affected by cancer with claims of cancer free lines. Absolutely have a discussion with the breeder but if they come back with "I don't have cancer in my dogs", run.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I agree with everything LJack said. Cancer can't be controlled in Goldens anymore than it can with people. The truly good breeders are trying to breed away from the problem, but it's impossible to avoid it completely. If/when you do feel ready to think about adding a new dog, contact the Pacific Rim Golden Retriever Club of Oregon(PRGRCO). You'll find some wonderful, knowledgeable golden loving breeders who are doing everything right to raise the healthiest dogs possible. Including all health clearances, raising puppies in-home, and they'll be honest about cancer and other issues inherent to Goldens.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Just to bring this into the present day re: clearances from this breeder=
Britt, Holly (females) Sterlin (male)do not have a single clearance on OFA.
Someone asked about Anne- I found her as a sibling to one of the boys- she had mild unilateral hips. dk if she's alive or not, but having been bred w dysplasia, that's sad. Think of the pain she endured carrying extra weight of a litter.
Rocket has hips/elbows, and Hunter is the only dog with all his clearances. 
This is not a breeder who is careful about her breedings with the interest of the breed and her puppy people in the end, imo.


----------



## Vampeh (Feb 3, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> Just to bring this into the present day re: clearances from this breeder=
> Britt, Holly (females) Sterlin (male)do not have a single clearance on OFA.
> Someone asked about Anne- I found her as a sibling to one of the boys- she had mild unilateral hips. dk if she's alive or not, but having been bred w dysplasia, that's sad. Think of the pain she endured carrying extra weight of a litter.
> Rocket has hips/elbows, and Hunter is the only dog with all his clearances.
> This is not a breeder who is careful about her breedings with the interest of the breed and her puppy people in the end, imo.


Is this in reference to Stephanie Harty's dogs?

I currently have a dog (1 year next month) who is a son of Winchester's Hunter. At the time of getting him I was still just learning about breeders and what makes them good, so in hindsight I think I overlooked a lot of issues.

I was told my pup would be registered but I only have his parents' pedigree papers and only the OFA clearance for Hunter. I do not know if his mother Skye was tested. One of my husband's coworkers purchased a pup from the same litter and I've recently found out that he's been diagnosed with hip dysplasia at not even 1 year old yet.

My pup seems healthy and fine so far but I want to have him checked when he gets neutered next month. Stephanie has not responded to my attempts to call or email her even about the check-ins she REQUESTED from me when we took our boy home.

My experience working with her was nerve-wracking and honestly if the pup hadn't turned out with the perfect personality we were looking for, I would've backed out. She almost gave us the wrong pup, after we had extensively discussed our interests and needs when it came to a dog's personality. She seemed not to be able to keep track of how many males and females were in the litter. She also had a German Shepherd who wound up pregnant by one of her males, a dog she had confessed she did not let out when visitors came because she wasn't friendly.

Needless to say if I get another Golden it won't be from her no matter how nicely she offers, if I ever hear from her again at this rate. I just hope my boy stays healthy and doesn't come down with some issue she kept hidden from us.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yes, that was in reference to her dogs. I am sorry you have to live with worry - there is really absolutely never ever a reason to breed a girl with dysplasia. Ever. Not only is it painful to carry all the weight and burden of caring for a litter, but the likelihood of producing problems for puppy families who do not expect to have to deal with such things is nearly criminal to my mind. 
The Lucy LuLu person posting earlier in the thread was clearly a fan of this program, and I hope that now, two years later, she isn't dealing with issues but the dogs I was able to uncover other than the one did not have clearances and some (Annie) were dysplastic. And still bred.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

I've been researching breeders in Oregon and Washington and came across this thread. I looked over at their website and started looking at their dogs. They had SIX litters due in October. That just saddens me. To make it even worse for me, their Dam Sage is a direct descendant of our golden's parents. Sage is our golden's biological niece and looks exactly like our Ruby who passed in February. I refuse to support a puppy mill otherwise I would have seriously considered buying one of Sage's pups. The search continues...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

drew510 said:


> I've been researching breeders in Oregon and Washington and came across this thread. I looked over at their website and started looking at their dogs. They had SIX litters due in October. That just saddens me. To make it even worse for me, their Dam Sage is a direct descendant of our golden's parents. Sage is our golden's biological niece and looks exactly like our Ruby who passed in February. I refuse to support a puppy mill otherwise I would have seriously considered buying one of Sage's pups. The search continues...


So sorry about Sage  have you tried the breeder referrals for PRGRCO?


----------



## Aslerma (Mar 8, 2018)

Do NOT use Stephanie Harty. I purchased my puppy in mid November of 2017. When she was going over her intrusive contract, there were multiple dogs barking the entire time and I could barely hear her; but it smelled so overwhelmingly of cat urine that I did not want her to repeat herself as I would be able to go over the contract more later. I took my puppy home and sent her the vaccination invoices and such. I mentioned my puppy’s spay date and she absolutely flipped. I told her that I did not know it had to be after 6 months of age, BUT I readily agreed to change the date. She continued to be rude to me through email. She did NOT send me home with a copy of the contract I signed. It is MID MARCH. I also STILL do not have the papers to START my puppy’s registration. I’ve asked her to send me these documents in the mail months ago. I’ve provided my address twice. My puppy is great, however. But I am concerned with the hip displaysia issues as Stephanie told me that Sterling (sire) and Jazzmine (dam) have excellent hip certs.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Here is Sterling- he does NOT have OFA excellent hips, in fact, he does not have any record at all on OFA- Pedigree: W S Gentleman Spunky Sterling Silver. I checked by both name and AKC number. It appears someone named Dawn Clausen put in heart and eyes on k9data when he was about 18 mo old but it was removed because he has no OFA page. Checking change history is often interesting with these marginal breeders.


----------



## Aslerma (Mar 8, 2018)

Interesting. My experience with her has been terrible and I will be contacting the AKC. She is a liar. Nice until I handed her the rest of my money.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If you have Jazzmine's AKC number or full registered name and post it, I will attempt to discover if she actually has clearances. If you happpen to have a pedigree that includes Jazzmine, I suspect she is not on k9data and it'd be easy to add her.


----------

